# Sunday morning walk - Picture overload



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Went to a new walk this morning, Its safe to say the woofs enjoyed it. The Locals may recognize it 

They make me so proud, meeting all types of dogs which included a very happy tiny little terrier, a bouncy and teenage deafness 8 month old labradoodle ( which pinched Dora's toy ) , 2 x chows and a border terrier, and one of their own who was a whopping 16 years old and still bouncing .

From the pictures you will see Dora is a poser and as soon as she see's the camera she gets all Vogue on me and Otis well.................He is just Otis  I think he is trying to wear his ears different in every photo


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Bless them! They look so happy running together!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like you have a dog with 8 legs and 2 heads in one photo. lovely dogs having fun. Love the sad eyes in no5. Beautifull dogs


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Bisbow said:


> Looks like you have a dog with 8 legs and 2 heads in one photo. lovely dogs having fun. Love the sad eyes in no5. Beautifull dogs


LOL, All eight of those feet broke one of my toes yesterday !  and i really hope he grows in to his eyes or im going to get him botox LOL

( His eyes are not always like that)


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

A-Dora-bubble lol I love them. - I'll have to think of how to get Otis' name in there.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful pics ... Love those eyes !!!:001_wub::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Great pictures of your lovely dogs. They look as though they are having lots of fun together.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments, They do absolutely LOVE each other  Its great to see them running around together. 

Love my woofs very much, Cant believe Otis is 6 months old already ! It has gone so quick


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

What wonderful pictures! It looks like they are having a great time, your pups are just gorgeous. 

Thank you for sharing your photos!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

My favourite not-mine dogs :001_wub:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

We keep meaning to go there with the inlaws. Is the river swimable or is it paddle depth?


----------



## London (Jul 8, 2009)

What a beautiful place to walk!

Dora and Otis are stunning


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

They are both beautiful!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> We keep meaning to go there with the inlaws. Is the river swimable or is it paddle depth?


Im really not sure, My wimps wont swim so wont go far enough in to check. 
The place is huge it just goes on and on and on ( you get the point ) 

Just got back from there now again and they loved it 

Thanks for all your kind comments


----------

